# Anyone know where I can get shrike wings?



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

With shrikes actually somewhat viable in this edition, I wanted to convert some up. I used to have a stash of shrike wings from forgeworld somewhere, but I have no idea where they are now. 

Those wings are now out of print, and the only other viable options was the pegasus wings, also no longer available. 

Does anyone know of any alternatives? I'm not fixated on them being gw models, but they do need to look suitable for tyranid warrior models. I'm drawing blanks here, so I turn to the collective wisdom of the wider modelling and gaming community. My leader bugs must fly!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Puppets War or Micro Arts perhaps?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Vargheist wings?

VARGHEISTS/ CRYPT HORRORS : Bits and Kits, The real leading bitz store in the UK


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

I was going to use the wings off the CSM possessed back packs, alternatively gargoyle wings may suffice with some green stuff and wire shenanigans.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> Puppets War or Micro Arts perhaps?


I checked these guys, they have nothing. 



Khorne's Fist said:


> Vargheist wings?


These look promising, but if B&K doesn't restock them soon I'll have to justify being able to do something with the rest of those models to make this work. My other thought was the wings off the Plague Drones, but that has the same problem. 



DaisyDuke said:


> I was going to use the wings off the CSM possessed back packs, alternatively gargoyle wings may suffice with some green stuff and wire shenanigans.


Both of those are far too small for tyranid warriors.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> My other thought was the wings off the Plague Drones, but that has the same problem.


I just bought the Nurgle demon Start Collecting box for £40 from The Outpost. It has the drones, a herald of Nurgle, ten plague bearers, and three nurgling bases. Keep the drones, sell the rest, and you'll probably make a profit.


----------



## Chief Strategos (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm in the same situation!

Considering sculpting some and having them 3d printed actually.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I've seen some cool conversions with doubled up Gargoyle wings used. 

Granted I imagine they will be Index only choices; I'd definitely wait until the Codex drops to worry about putting any real time into concocting them.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Granted I imagine they will be Index only choices; I'd definitely wait until the Codex drops to worry about putting any real time into concocting them.


Shrikes were in the last codex as well, and tyranid warriors had always had the option for wings before that.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Shrikes were in the last codex as well, and tyranid warriors had always had the option for wings before that.


No models means there will most likely be no unit entry post Index. Plenty of precedents set across the books released (aside from maybe DG), for example there's no more Chaos Marine Lord on Juggernaut or twin autocannon Space Marine Dreadnought; both of which have been legacy entries for a few editions since production of the models was stopped.


----------

